# Transferring Wyndham Timeshare



## ceassoci8 (Jul 18, 2015)

We have 511,000 Wyndham points with 4 deeds. We are considering transferring ownership to friends. What is the process to do this?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 18, 2015)

Someone has to legally prepare the purchase agreement, and title transfer, and submit the new deed to the county records office and Wyndham.  I recommend using a Timeshare Title Company to make sure it's done correctly.

This is who I use (for around $150) - they are Tuggers and they do a lot of business on TUG:

L.T. Transfers
Lisa Short and Mary Pless
http://www.lttransfers.com/
readylegal@gmail.com
706.219.2709

You will also have to pay $299 directly to Wyndham for each deed (ouch!) - that's their fee.


----------



## Ty1on (Jul 18, 2015)

ceassoci8 said:


> We have 511,000 Wyndham points with 4 deed. We are considering transferring ownership to friends. What is the process to do this?



Hi, friend!


----------



## ceassoci8 (Jul 19, 2015)

Is it $150 each or $150 total?


----------



## traveldaddy (Jul 19, 2015)

it is for each deed.

Wyndham will also charge a $299 transfer fee for each deed.

They are all separate pieces of property, so they all have to go through the processes individually. They are aggregated into one account right now, but that does not make them one item, they are still separate and distinct pieces of property.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 19, 2015)

Is this a VIP ownership? Or did you buy resale? 

If VIP ... to keep the status, you would have to transfer to a direct family member as defined by Wyndham.

Yes, $299 is what Wyndham gets for each deed PLUS around $200 for each deeded/paperwork/recording for each deed.


----------



## squiggle (Jul 20, 2015)

traveldaddy said:


> it is for each deed.
> 
> Wyndham will also charge a $299 transfer fee for each deed.
> 
> They are all separate pieces of property, so they all have to go through the processes individually. They are aggregated into one account right now, but that does not make them one item, they are still separate and distinct pieces of property.


I have 2 separate deeds but same resort- so would that be double transfer and recording fee too?
Thank you.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 20, 2015)

squiggle said:


> I have 2 separate deeds but same resort- so would that be double transfer and recording fee too?
> Thank you.



Recent change:  If this is a week in Wyndham Points, the fee is $299 per deed.  If there are no points, there is no fee.  (A title company told me this today.)


----------



## squiggle (Jul 20, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Recent change:  If this is a week in Wyndham Points, the fee is $299 per deed.  If there are no points, there is no fee.  (A title company told me this today.)


sorry I wasn't clear - actually 77k and 126k pts deeded at same resort. 

And additional question- what will happen  to my 2016 reserved  week  and the points I have deposited at RCI if I transfer ownership?

Thanks again.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 20, 2015)

squiggle said:


> sorry I wasn't clear - actually 77k and 126k pts deeded at same resort.
> 
> And additional question- what will happen  to my 2016 reserved  week  and the points I have deposited at RCI if I transfer ownership?
> 
> Thanks again.



They will stay in your RCI Acct.


----------



## scootr5 (Jul 20, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> They will stay in your RCI Acct.



If it's his only two Wyndham contracts (and therefore a Wyndham-provided RCI account) I'm pretty sure they close that RCI account when ownership transfers.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 20, 2015)

scootr5 said:


> If it's his only two Wyndham contracts (and therefore a Wyndham-provided RCI account) I'm pretty sure they close that RCI account when ownership transfers.



Thanks for the correction.


----------



## squiggle (Jul 20, 2015)

My 2016 week is reserved at my Wyndham home resort with 2016 points. I had planned n using it except I might transfer ownership this year.  The ones with  RCI are point deposits fm before  when I couldn't use them and I still have up to 2016 to use. So do I understand it correctly that those RCI points will stay with me ? But would I be able to keep my RCI account even if I would have no longer Wyndham points?

I tried researching this and am not getting anywhere so thank you for your responses.


----------



## squiggle (Jul 20, 2015)

Oops didn't see this before I posted again. Ok so thanks. I guess the RCI points will transfer with the entire account?


----------



## scootr5 (Jul 20, 2015)

squiggle said:


> Oops didn't see this before I posted again. Ok so thanks. I guess the RCI points will transfer with the entire account?



I'm not sure if banked RCI points transfer. I believe the 2016 reservation would remain.


----------



## am1 (Jul 20, 2015)

scootr5 said:


> I'm not sure if banked RCI points transfer. I believe the 2016 reservation would remain.



2016 reservation would go with the contracts if all are transferred and your member number would be closed.  The new owner could cancel your reservation if desired.

In the past I had some reservations transfer with a timeshare and after getting no where with the transfer company/broker I cancelled the reservations as they were coming from points that I was suppose to have use to.


----------



## scootr5 (Jul 20, 2015)

I just went back and looked at a couple of previous threads, and it seems as if it's hit or miss. Sometimes the reservations transfer, sometimes they don't, and sometimes they end up lost in nothingness....


----------



## Ty1on (Jul 20, 2015)

scootr5 said:


> I just went back and looked at a couple of previous threads, and it seems as if it's hit or miss. Sometimes they transfer, sometimes they don't, and sometimes they end up lost in nothingness....



The bet thing to do is call RCI's Wyndham desk, tell them what you are doing, and ask them what happens to the points.


----------



## Shelbyd95 (Jul 21, 2015)

We are in the process of changing the deeds over to us from my in-laws...we booked a 2016 reservation in RCI.  I called Wyndham Title/Ownership Changes a few weeks ago to find out what we needed for paperwork for the transfer and of course what happens to the RCI reservation.  The first rep told us that RCI will not transfer.  I did mention to her that on the "regular" RCI site, there is a form that can be filled out as part of the transfer that addresses what to do with any reservations/banked weeks or points.  She told us we would have to call RCI directly.  We called back to verify the paperwork needed and asked the question again about RCI.  This rep told us that everything from RCI transfers.  Our next call will be to the Wyndham RCI number that is listed when you link to RCI through Wyndham but anyway here is the transfer form that I mentioned from the "regular" RCI site:

https://www.rci.com/static/docs/namer/en_US/RCI_Wks_Mem_trans_agrmt_1.pdf


----------



## squiggle (Jul 21, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> The bet thing to do is call RCI's Wyndham desk, tell them what you are doing, and ask them what happens to the points.


I just talked to Wyndham RCI title  transfer dept. Can add a name to the title for $299 fee after deed recorded in the county and a quit claim deed will do if exact description as the original deed. In case of ownership transfer, the points banked with RCI can be  kept or transferred but she deferred that to the main RCI dept. have to call them next. As far as the reserved week with Wyndham, she deferred that to the Reservations dept although she thinks the reservation  will auto cancel. 

Thanks to all who responded.


----------



## ttt (Jul 21, 2015)

*if all 4 deeds to go to 1 owner.....*



DeniseM said:


> Recent change:  If this is a week in Wyndham Points, the fee is $299 per deed.  If there are no points, there is no fee.  (A title company told me this today.)



If you are transferring all 4 deeds to 1 new owner, I believe you will only have to pay 1 $299. transfer fee as long as all 4 deeds are submitted at the same time on one transfer form.


----------



## scootr5 (Jul 21, 2015)

ttt said:


> If you are transferring all 4 deeds to 1 new owner, I believe you will only have to pay 1 $299. transfer fee as long as all 4 deeds are submitted at the same time on one transfer form.



When I asked the title department about a year ago, they told me it didn't matter and they would each be charged individually  YMMV.


----------

